# Jabel Ali



## snmchm (Apr 28, 2012)

Hai ...

I was stop in Jabel Ali Metro Station's exit door by the security, asked me to show the permit cart to enter in free zone area.. 

So i am here to ask.. what was that and how and what i have to do to visit Jabel Ali area.. Can anyone tell me ..


----------



## Matt904243 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi,

Jebel Ali is a free zone and has certain entry laws, everyone working in side Jebel Ali must have a JAFZA visa alternatively the company your visiting arranges a day visit permit which is normally faxed to which ever gate or entry point you intend to use. I've never arrived by metro and normally enter through gate4.

Were you just visiting or are you working in Jebel Ali free zone?.


----------



## snmchm (Apr 28, 2012)

thanks for the response..

yeah i was just visiting there.. So thesedays i am again thinking about to visit there once to find a job over there but confussing about how to enter in that area...

by the way , waiting for more suggestion.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

snmchm said:


> confussing about how to enter in that area.


Go in a car being driven by a white person.


----------



## Matt904243 (Jun 5, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Go in a car being driven by a white person.


Confident wave and don't stop!.


----------



## dubai_warrior (Nov 29, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Go in a car being driven by a white person.



lol... yup, that might work...

for starters, if you are looking for a job by walking from company to company, that is a bad idea ... firstly, that's a lot of walking to do and moreover, most companies are hostile about this and can even call the JAFZA authorities to complain.

Best way to do is, get your hands on the JAFZA Company Directory which lists all the companies inside JAFZA. Email them or fax them your resumes. If you still would like to hand in a proper resume (hard-copy), you can send it by post to the address and make sure that you address it to the "HR Manager". The cost of stamps would still beat walking... trust me.

Else, if you have some who works inside JAFZA then tag along with him and make sure that you reach the gate at around 8:00-8:30am. This time is the highest traffic and you can get in by flashing a similar white card or ur friends card. He can them drive you around from company to company and help you out. But from what I hear, if you leave your resume at the reception; most receptionists just throw it in the bin.

If you are planning to arrive my taxi or metro, you will be 100% stopped and u need to show ur JAFZA card or a company pass to get in.........

Your best bet is ..... getting the JAFZA Company Directory


----------

